# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [achat]Tricycle pour adulte

## DonKnacki

Bonjour  tous, 
Je recherche actuellement un tricycle pour adulte non lectrique. (Vous allez me dire que DVP n'est pas forcement expert en la matire mais je tente ma chance  ::aie::  )
J'ai fais une recherche sur le net et les prix sont exorbitant (500 minimum) 
D'ailleurs je n'ai pas rellement trouv de magasin (genre decathlon) qui en vendrait. 
Je souhaite donc savoir ou me procurer un tricycle en ayant un vrai choix (parce que les offres sur le net sont trs rduite) et si possible  un prix pas trop lev.

En occasion sinon, je suis preneur aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------

